# DeMarr Johnson to get waived?



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

it was on inside hoops.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The Bulls will happily take him and waive Trenton Hassell.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

the Suns would be stupid to waive him, but the Bulls would be smart to sign him


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pistolballer</b>!
> the Suns would be stupid to waive him, but the Bulls would be smart to sign him


Why would they be stupid to let him go? Who knows what he can do, coming off that neck injury? He obviously wouldn't get any PT with them if they are gonna release him. The guy wasn't that good before he got hurt, how good is he gonna be now.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

He will be better than Trenton Hassell.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

If he is getting cut than he obviously can't be that good they wouldn't cut him because he is good.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> Why would they be stupid to let him go? Who knows what he can do, coming off that neck injury? He obviously wouldn't get any PT with them if they are gonna release him. The guy wasn't that good before he got hurt, how good is he gonna be now.


man, he is atleast better than Joe Johnson


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pistolballer</b>!
> 
> 
> man, he is atleast better than Joe Johnson


Like I said, he wouldn't be getting cut, if he was better.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> Like I said, he wouldn't be getting cut, if he was better.


Jordan didnt make his HS varsity


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pistolballer</b>!
> 
> 
> Jordan didnt make his HS varsity


This aint HS man this is the NBA. C'mon.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I hope he is a bull soon


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I am upset he is waived but come on he is not better than Joe Johnson. That is not even close.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

It is 3 days now and he hasn't been cut. In fact the radio said they like him and want to keep him.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Demarr has been cut its on NBA.com transaction page and I thought he would make it he played very well in the the game I saw him play aganist the Lakers.


----------



## #1SUNFAN (Jul 17, 2002)

Anyone who says Dermarr is better than Joe needs to reevaluate them, joe is a far superior player to D.Johnson, he was before Dermarr got injured.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

i guess Joe Johnson probably is better than DeMarr now.. i havent seen him play since the accident... but before it, DerMarr was better than Joe


----------



## bobby62914 (Sep 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pistolballer</b>!
> 
> 
> Jordan didnt make his HS varsity


Michael Jordan did not make the varsity team as a sophomore. He did play JV and played varsity as a junior and senior...


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> i guess Joe Johnson probably is better than DeMarr now.. i havent seen him play since the accident... but before it, DerMarr was better than Joe


Nope, Dermarr has been crap the duration of his career.

Lets take a look at the Phoenix roster for a moment.

Centers: Williams, Voskuhl, Koturovic, Trybanski
Power Forwards: Stoudemire, Cabarparka, Gugliotta, Archibald
Small Forwards: Marion, Jacobsen
Shooting Guards: Hardaway, Johnson, 
Point Guards: Marbury, Barbosa, Knight

Of those 15, who were the Suns supposed to cut?

Johnson did nothing impressive this preseason. He wouldn't have been cut if he were worth keeping around. Even if they wanted to keep him, they have too many guaranteed contracts to make it happen.



> Jordan didnt make his HS varsity


Jordan didn't make it because of his immature behavior, not because he wasn't good enough. That is such a laughable arguement, because you could say that about ANY borderline player that gets cut. Dermarr would be worth more if he could shoot more than 40% from the field.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

They cut Dermarr.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

For the Suns' fans who watched him play, would he be worth a look for SG depth (10 minutes or so a game)? We lost Courtney Alexander for the season and could use a SG with size who can run and play at least decent defense. Would he qualify?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He is probably the best 2 out there to play around ten minutes Steve Smith is also another but Dermarr hasn't reached potential and Steve is getting worse.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Dermarr would be a great pickup for the Hornets this year, IMO. Wesley had a great year last year but it seems he is regressing a bit..


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Regressing? Wesley was one of the nba's elite shooters last season. That's the only thing he's ever been good at offensively... so how did he regress?


----------

